# South Wales meet 19/02/2011 & 05/03/11



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys & Girls,

*Swansea Bay* - 19/02/2011 @ 3PM

*Cardiff Bay * - 05/03/2011 @3pm

So list of members I got so far are -

Welshgar
richieshore
Ginno78
Jamo8
Fuzzedup
smokingdragon
graham john
stokesy73
Pricy147
tib92
Cieran88 
sciamo
Gellets
Mattw

My name is Jon, as some of you may know I have taken over as the South Wales Rep. I am new to this "repping" business so take it easy on me please  
I have PM some of you that have been in contact with and some that have been given to me as contacts.
I am looking into our first meet, as I am new and don't know all of your locations I am going to leave this open to discussion. There seems to be a fair few in the West as well as in the East. So what I'm going to suggest is that we alternate the locations between the two to make it as fair to all as possible.
I'm thinking, for the first meet, maybe we could meet up in a location as a "get to know each other meet" and maybe grab a bite to eat afterward? What do you all think? 
Time and day is also open, when would be best for you guys? Weekday eve? Weekends?
It all pretty open at the mo till I get your input, so what you guys think? 
For all of you I haven't PM yet, message me and I will forward you my contact details, I don't want to put them on here.
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Jon, i just joined the FB page as well......

Are we thinking Service area (boy racer style) or scenic for the meets??

Anywhere Swansea bay/Cardiff Bay area is always good , if the weather is ok :wink:

Would be a weekend for me.... Bloody work!!

Gar


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Im thinking more along your lines, Swansea bay/ Cardiff bay type places. Maybe a service station a convoy meet point.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jon,

Even though im like 2.5 hours away, if it was a weekend and i was off, i would come along to this. I have friends in Cardiff and i could visit them while there 

Paul


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Swansea bay, Cardiff bay, mumbles, all good for me! 

I literally never use/check facebook so won't bother joining the group!


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Im in 8)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Swansea bay, Cardiff bay, mumbles, all good for me!
> 
> I literally never use/check facebook so won't bother joining the group!


+1


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Jon,
> 
> Even though im like 2.5 hours away, if it was a weekend and i was off, i would come along to this. I have friends in Cardiff and i could visit them while there
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Yeh great buddy, good to have you down.

The weekends seem to be the most favoured times, also weekends are best for me too with work.

What I'm thinking of doing is having a meet in a few week in Swansea, then arrange the second month or so after in Cardiff, allowing members to come to either or hopefully both.

I'm going to give it a day or two longer to get every ones interest and comments then I will post details of the both up the same time. Hopefully if you cant make one you should be able to make the other. 
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## fuzzedup (Mar 16, 2010)

Im in, anywhere around south wales is good for me & also the wkend to !!


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

HI Guys and girls,

Just posted up some meet dates on the first post. They dont clash with the rugby 

I dont know Swansea that well so will been your guy input for the best place to go.

Was thinking around 3pm? maybe grab some food somewhere after?

Anybody else thats wants to come let me know and will add you to the list.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gutted  can't make either of them, sorry Jon playing golf at Machnys on the 19th Feb and fly out on hols on the 5th March [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Same here Jon mate, cant make either. Im working Night shifts both days buddy and they are right bank in the middle of my shift so even if i book the night off im still working into that day and the night after so theres no chance 

Maybe next time 

Paul


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Unsure about the 19th but the 5th is no problem for me, at the moment at least...


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

jon-phillips said:


> HI Guys and girls,
> 
> Just posted up some meet dates on the first post. They dont clash with the rugby
> 
> ...


ok for both of these

regards

Graham


----------



## smokingdragon (Jan 22, 2011)

19th Swansea bay is fine, in portugal on the 5th for the Cardiff Bay trip.

simon


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi jon both saturdays look like my work days sundays are always better for me and the boss.
steve


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dates are good for me Jon....See you there 8)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Any one on here with a White Mk2 TT looking lost driving round SA1 earlier this afternoon? Private plate but wasn't the latest facelift... 

Both dates are looking good for me now, although perhaps Sunday could be better, Swansea is a nightmare driving through town and trying to park on a Saturday and I believe the car park up by bracelet bay is free this time of year on a Sunday. It's a nice big, long car park, not a bad little drive through mumbles and can get some good photos of all the cars together with the sea in the background!

Oh and there's a cafe/restaurant up there too!

Just an idea.


----------



## Dai909 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello I'm new here and could be interested in both dates


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Dai909 said:


> Hello I'm new here and could be interested in both dates


Hi Dai909, All are welcome buddy. I will add you name to the list and hopefully see you there.


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi jon if things change work wise where are the meetings
taking place 8) :?:
steve


----------



## mattw (May 13, 2010)

Hi Jon, is the meet still going ahead on the 19th in Swansea. Hopefully plan to be there. Has the location been decided?
As a newish owner it would be good the see what you guys have done
Cheers Matthew


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes good point Jon....where in Swansea are we meeting?


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, still going ahead. Looking foward to it.. hopefully all are still coming 

Mattw I will add you name to the list buddy.

Location.. It was sugested that at 3pm that the bay could be a bit busy!

Not knowing swansea all that well can I ask someone of you guys to sugest a meet point that wont be too busy. I dont want to go suggest somewhere that will be a nightmare to get in out of and park up.

For the guys and girls coming from the East (includes me) we could maybe meet at M4 service st J32 and drive in convoy down together?

What you all think?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

SA1 isn't too bad as there's a huge car park but it's expensive and about half a mile from anywhere for a drink so you won't be able to keep an eye on the cars, as I say Sunday would be better and then can head up to mumbles but not sure what everyone else thinks of that?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

richieshore said:


> SA1 isn't too bad as there's a huge car park but it's expensive and about half a mile from anywhere for a drink so you won't be able to keep an eye on the cars, as I say Sunday would be better and then can head up to mumbles but not sure what everyone else thinks of that?


Looks like Saturday is the day mate, If not I could make Sunday


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Down Mumbles front would be the best bet....Verdis Carpark is huge......


----------



## mattw (May 13, 2010)

Won't Verdis be fairy busy on a Saturday at 3pm. Suppose it's only February. Castellamare carpark around the corner is huge


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

jon-phillips said:


> For the guys and girls coming from the East (includes me) we could maybe meet at M4 service st J32 and drive in convoy down together?
> 
> What you all think?


yep, makes sense, maybe meet up at the entrance to the petrol station part / or just of the petrol station part (that is large with lots of space, assuming there are not Dozens of us)

time ?

2.00 - 2.15 pm ?

regards

Graham


----------



## rocketman (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm currently in Hereford area so may head down for the meet on the 19th? Be good to catch up with some fellow Celts 8) I may even stay the night in Swansea and go for a quiet sherry!


----------



## mattw (May 13, 2010)

Spotted today 5pm nice looking black x reg 225 parked 2/3rds way down Townhill rd in Swansea. TTOC badge underneath quattro badge. IDENTICAL to mine at least in looks.


----------



## Rockout (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi jon 
I'm up for both dates just let's us know time and place etc. would be up for meeting on the way down j33 is prob better than j32 tho 
nick


----------



## gregw (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Jon
Good luck with the repping
Im from the Neath Area but unfortunatly won't be coming along to these ones, My TT is a part timer, only comes out to play in warmer weather  Game for any meet between May - October
Have a good one gents.


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, So we have decided that the best place would be Castellamare carpark @ 3pm. Im not exactly sure when this is but sure can find it.

Good point Nick, 32 mill be quiter on sat so for us guys coming from the East we will meet at M4 J32 services @ 2pm get down to Swansea then by 3ish to meet up with the rest of the guys.

How many of us are going to be meeting @ J32? So we dont go without someone?

If anyone wants my mobile number drop me a PM.

hopefully weather will hold up a bit!!


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

rocketman said:


> I'm currently in Hereford area so may head down for the meet on the 19th? Be good to catch up with some fellow Celts 8) I may even stay the night in Swansea and go for a quiet sherry!


all welcome buddy! hopefully you can make it!


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

gregw said:


> Hey Jon
> Good luck with the repping
> Im from the Neath Area but unfortunatly won't be coming along to these ones, My TT is a part timer, only comes out to play in warmer weather  Game for any meet between May - October
> Have a good one gents.


 keep a eye out will be planning meets for the summer time! hopefully with a nice bit of sunshine!!


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

jon-phillips said:


> Hi Guys, So we have decided that the best place would be Castellamare carpark @ 3pm. Im not exactly sure when this is but sure can find it.
> 
> Good point Nick, 32 mill be quiter on sat so for us guys coming from the East we will meet at M4 J32 services @ 2pm get down to Swansea then by 3ish to meet up with the rest of the guys.
> 
> ...


*32 (Cardiff ASDA / Village Hotel) or 33 (M4 SERVICES) ?*

regards

Graham


----------



## ianmagic (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all
Can you put me on the list for Sat 19, have we got a definite meeting place yet?
Thanks 
Ian


----------



## smokingdragon (Jan 22, 2011)

jon-phillips said:


> Hi Guys, So we have decided that the best place would be Castellamare carpark @ 3pm. Im not exactly sure when this is but sure can find it.
> 
> Good point Nick, 32 mill be quiter on sat so for us guys coming from the East we will meet at M4 J32 services @ 2pm get down to Swansea then by 3ish to meet up with the rest of the guys.
> 
> ...


Ah! Bracelet Bay!! 8)


----------



## rocketman (Jan 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I shall be away from home from tomorrow so unable to attend. Gutted as I was looking forward to meeting fellow TT ers' and perusing their motors. 

Have a good day out and hopefully make the next meet. 8)


----------



## 2Tz (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

Will probably not be able to make if for 3pm as I have football match but would love to hang out later on!
Jon, can you PM me you mobile number and I'll text you once I'm done - see where your at...
Hopefully there'll still be a good crowd, 5-6 clock. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

jon-phillips said:


> Hi Guys, So we have decided that the best place would be Castellamare carpark @ 3pm. Im not exactly sure when this is but sure can find it.
> 
> Good point Nick, 32 mill be quiter on sat so for us guys coming from the East we will meet at M4 J32 services @ 2pm get down to Swansea then by 3ish to meet up with the rest of the guys.
> 
> ...


Jon, there are no services at JCT 32 :? (other than an ASDA, McDonalds and the village Hotel)

do you mean the services at JCT 33  (Where there are services)

regards

Graham


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Castellamare carpark 3pm I'll be there 8)


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

graham john said:


> jon-phillips said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, So we have decided that the best place would be Castellamare carpark @ 3pm. Im not exactly sure when this is but sure can find it.
> ...


The one with services JCT 33. Think I got these ther wrong way round, next one west after the ASDA/A470 JCT.

See you all there at 2PM to head to Castellamare carpark @ 3pm.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

jon-phillips said:


> graham john said:
> 
> 
> > jon-phillips said:
> ...


If you leave Swansea at 2 you'll be lucky to get to there for 3 on a Saturday let alone from junction 33, see you at 4 maybe! :lol: :lol:

I should be okay to be there for 3ish but unfortunately won't be able to stay too long but will be cool to see some TT's and say hello.


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a good day out all hopefully catch up when you get
sunday meet up and running  
steve


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok slight issue ....Our BMW estate is playing up and My wife is away to see her dad for the weekend 300 miles away so I have let her take my TT ....so I will be Tittyless.....but i'll still come along to meet you all as long as the BMW starts!!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Have a great meet in Jack land today guys sooooo gutted I can't make it     get plenty of pics and post them up :wink:


----------



## smokingdragon (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers John for organising the meet, I enjoyed meeting everyone!!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Nice to see a few of you today, some nice TT's, did anybody else turn up after I left? 
Hopefully they'll be a couple more in Cardiff.


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Couple of pics from yesterday. Was good to meet up with your guys hopefully in Cardiff can get a few more. 
After having a chat with everyone think we going to move the Cardiff to a Sunday. When I get back later will set up a new thread with details of the Cardiff meet. Hopefully the weather will be warming up so the women can't hide away in the cars ...lol ;-)


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Nice to see a few of you today, some nice TT's, did anybody else turn up after I left?
> Hopefully they'll be a couple more in Cardiff.


Hopefully will be. And the hopefully the "I'll" TT's will be fixed and the borrowed TT's will be returned and have a few more there.


----------



## mattw (May 13, 2010)

Yeah i enjoyed it too. Thans Jon for organising it. It was freezing though, you know its not the best of days when mumbles lighthouse throws out it's fog horn


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Good to meet everyone.....My Beauty will be at the next meet.....hopfully have a Liquid TT fitted too....Cheers Jon


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

was good to met some of the peeps off here, (was bloody cold though)

lets hope 'the bay' will be warmer

was some nice cars there on saturday

regards


----------



## surferhodge (Dec 19, 2007)

Seems to have gone all quiet on this thread, is the Cardiff meet not happening then?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'll be missing the Cardiff meet tomorrow unfortunately, if there is one that is?

Have fun!


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, apologies buy I've been so busy in work last week I haven't posted up the details of the meet place in the bay today. 
I am unable to make it today, don't know if you guys want to still meet up? I will redo the arraignments for a few weeks time with the location. Cheers.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

was the meet yesterday or is it today?
thanks


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

What ever happened to our South Wales Rep/Meets :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

No idea mate :?


----------

